# Airwire stuff and batteries for sale



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Leaving the hobby

CLICK HERE


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

Sorry to see you leave...


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry 
Are you still live steaming? Hopefully you meant leaving the battery/ rc aspect of large scale. If not I will miss the photos of your beautiful railroad.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

wow, even the link does not work! 

He wasn't kidding! 

(I know, it's probably a mistake) 

Greg


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm.....he isn't even in the data base for members! Something happened! Too bad.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

The link appears to be working for me and now at least!!! Regal


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry, I meant the link to his railroad in his signature. 

Greg


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep...I took the website down. Making a clean break. I enjoyed my time here and all of you. Don't be surprised when I pop up at the next ECLSTS . Still like trains just don't want to own any. oy-vey.


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Sorry to see you go, Larry


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Always sad to hear of someone leaving the hobby. Hope you come back. Later RJD


----------

